# New standard puppy!



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Sam I Am said:


> Her name is Jenny! We were thinking about getting a miniature and then I fell in love with Jenny. She's a real sweetie and reminds me of Sam so much when he was a puppy. gwtwmum2 put me in touch with a great breeder and she is Wrigley's sister! Thank you again!


WOW.....SHE IS GORGEOUS!!!! IM ABSOLUTELY IN LOVE WITH HER. 

NOW THATS A STANDARD POODLE PUPPY...SHE IS JUST BREATH TAKING. OMG I WANT YOUR GIRL...LOL !!!! IM SORRY TO BE SO EXTREME I JUST LOVE HER THOUGH. WHERE DID YOU GET HER FROM? DO THEY HAVE ANYMORE AVAILABLE?


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Ha! Ha! Rethinking your breeds again? So many dogs, so little time... I want another standard, another collie, an afghanhound, and a scottish deerhound...


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Sam I Am:

She is gorgeous! Keep sending us pictures! So how many dogs do you have now? Two? Makes me want another...


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

absolutely beautiful! How is Sam doing?


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

LOL.....ya its hard when you love two breeds. I can't say there is any other breed's I want at this point. Just love Poodles and Pitties. lol


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

Her breeder is in indiana and all the pups have been spoken for. Yes, we have 2 standards now Sam is 6yo. He is housebreaking Jenny for us  He's doing great, he is still on the steroids but only one pill every 4-5days, we could probably stop it altogether, but I'm kind of scared to. I know if he starts to get bad again, I can start it back up and he'd be fine, but I've been putting it off because I just can't see him that way again. I know I'll have to do it soon though.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Sam I Am said:


> Her breeder is in indiana and all the pups have been spoken for. Yes, we have 2 standards now Sam is 6yo. He is housebreaking Jenny for us  He's doing great, he is still on the steroids but only one pill every 4-5days, we could probably stop it altogether, but I'm kind of scared to. I know if he starts to get bad again, I can start it back up and he'd be fine, but I've been putting it off because I just can't see him that way again. I know I'll have to do it soon though.



Well thats great you were able to get her. Im excited to see pics of her as she grows. I also really like her brother Wrigley....both are beautiful specimens of the breed. 

The new's about Sam is great. I hope the best for you and Sam when you decide to stop his meds. I hope he remains well.... ecspecially for his new lil sister.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

She is beautiful Sam I Am. How anyone could not love a standard poodle pup is beyond me, they are so endearing with their sweet little faces. Our T is starting to grow out of his puppy face, it isn't so kinda round and soft but getting more sleek and chiselled - kinda hard to explain. Of course he is still the most wonderful, best looking, affectionate poodle ever bred (but then I could be biased :smile


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Yea! I'm so glad to see pictures of her. I wanted to annouce that Wrigley's sis was a member of this forum too, but thought I'd better wait and let you.
WOW is she beautiful! Her coat is turning out so pretty. I love how white she is! When I started my search, I was tunnel vision on black but now if I add another (WAY down the road...according to hubby) I want a white one like her.
I would love to get the two together to see how they grow!  Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

omg, how pretty she is. Congrats! I really love that third picture of her. 

-Leia


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

I want a white one, and a red, and a brown, and a parti... Somehow that doesn't factor into my 2 dogs at a time program! Ha! Ha!


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

What a beautiful puppy!!


----------



## Angie (Aug 31, 2008)

Beautiful girl!!


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

WOW!!!! She is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------

